

MySQLgame - a game that just is a database - Walkman
http://mysqlgame.com/

======
abstrct
I have no shame in saying that the MySQLgame was definitely part of the
inspiration for the Schemaverse, my own little SQL project.

There are some main platform differences, as many have pointed out, but those
who like one of the other generally fit into one of these two reasons:

1) Botting/AI vs Human Interaction only - When people started writing bots to
play MySQLGame, others seemed to get furious. If you want to do well in the
Schemaverse, you likely have to write some form of AI at some point, either in
SQL or any other platform you wish.

2) Story vs no Story - People who like MySQLgame really appreciate the fact
that the story is simply the numbers. I think that does make for a pretty
unique game on its own, even outside of the SQL aspect of things. The
Schemaverse is a space battle.

Shameless plug, if SQL games interest you and you will be at DEFCON 21 in Las
Vegas this year, there will be another Schemaverse championship. Start getting
ready now and it will take up very little of your conference time but you
could win some great prizes and sweet sweet SQL game street-cred.
[https://forum.defcon.org/forumdisplay.php?f=690](https://forum.defcon.org/forumdisplay.php?f=690)
for more information

~~~
bdg
I love Schemaverse! I love showing it to people and watching their reactions.
I've actually thought about doing a little presentation on it at a meetup next
month. Thanks for the adding some awesomeness to postgres.

~~~
abstrct
That's awesome :D If you are looking for any particular resources for the
presentation let me know.

As for adding awesomeness, I would say the core devs do a pretty fantastic job
of that. I just utilize it is odd ways ;)

------
merlincorey
I much prefer The Schemaverse. It's a much better game, on a much better SQL
platform (my opinion, in both cases).

Check out: [https://schemaverse.com/](https://schemaverse.com/)

~~~
seanp2k2
+1 for Schemaverse, and the awesome dude who made it! I was there for his
launch talk at Defcon...was it 19 I want to say?

~~~
abstrct
Aww geeze. Thanks folks :) Always makes my day to read unexpected comments
like these.

See you at DEFCON 21!

------
Ellipsis753
It's not really as fun as it seems like it should be. It would be nice if it
used real SQL stuff and maybe used SQL injections etc. I would like to be able
to type a query and feel like the query actually ran on the database. Instead
I just feel like it's a fairly generic text based game with a MySQL theme.

~~~
vog
_> and maybe used SQL injections_

Why do you need "SQL injections" if you are writing direct SQL statements in
the first place?

~~~
abstrct
Never underestimate the SQL injection! There is likely some function being
called somewhere that has higher permissions than your initial query.

The Schemaverse has a SQL Injection trophy with no actual code path to win it.
After 2 1/2 years, there are two people who have it.

~~~
vog
I find it confusing to call this kind of attack "SQL injection", as it is much
better described by "privilege escalation", isn't it?

~~~
Dylan16807
I wouldn't say that. Elevation could be done in a myriad of ways, and
injection is one of them. The question is whether you are causing a query to
go wrong by feeding it specially crafted text. The only scenario without
useful injection is one where you have complete and convenient root access
from all input methods.

